# Clips



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Gday all . What type off clips are best to join soft plastics to your leaders or do you think clips should not be used , Other words just tie the S,P direct to the leader , Tightlines HAWK


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I use the surecatch snaps (no association with said).... so far they have been very good, although after a dozen or so jighead changes I replace them as they become a little brittle.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hawk I use clips but I can't remember which ones just at this moment. I think it is a mustad one. I use them only up to 5 KG breaking strain. I have never had one fail and when I get snagged the line breaks rather than the clip breaking. I have used them for over a year now and have cuaght everything from bream to barra whilst using them. The only reason I use them is because I am lazy and don't want to tie knots at every lure change. Using them hasn't affected my catch rate at all.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Decoy Snaps or the cheap ones from Big W... Both havent failed yet.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My head says you shouldn't use snaps, but they're very convenient and you can tie a careful knot which should reduce failure rates. A snap swivel is good if you find it difficult to rig the plastic straight enough not to spin, and probably gives the lure more latitude of movement.

I bought some tiny Sampo snap swivels from the States which I've found to be reliable so far (rated at 15kg I think). I've never seen similarly sized ones available here (the Sampos I've seen here are all made for gamefishing and are very strong, but very large). I run them on 15lb braid & 30lb fluoro. The other issue with Sampos here is they are extremely expensive in Australia (I paid US$12 for 12 from Basspro for the small ones which I thought was very reasonable).

I've had bad experiences with Decoys (except for the Egg snaps which are great, but heavyish and don't swivel) and none of the other small snaps/swivels that I've tried have proved kingfish proof, to the extent that I went back to knots, but I've caught around 20 kings on the little Sampos without a failure (no really serious ones yet, but I'm working on it).


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

For lighter 'finesse' plastics fishing, I just use an improved loop knot. If you don't over-tighten it, it's usually quite reliable and unlike a uni knot, allows free movement of the plastic, like a snap swivel does. Smaller snap swivels would work well, especially as they save alot of time, particularly if tying complicated knots.

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for all off the advice and tips everone im off for three weeks flatty fishing . Ive been a bit concerned that clips put the strike rate down . Tightlines for now Hawk


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Rstanek said:


> For lighter 'finesse' plastics fishing, I just use an improved loop knot. If you don't over-tighten it, it's usually quite reliable and unlike a uni knot, allows free movement of the plastic, like a snap swivel does.


+1 - knots are easy and quick to tie.. 1 less thing to fail


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Go the knots. I use the loop knot or even a blood knot.

If you want to use clips I would suggest the finest ones you can get.

Steve


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

hawk said:


> Thanks for all off the advice and tips everone im off for three weeks flatty fishing . Ive been a bit concerned that clips put the strike rate down . Tightlines for now Hawk


I can't imagine anything putting flatties off the bite.

(by the way I use either decoy snaps (really small ones) if I think I'll be making regular changes, or more often leader tied to lure with perfection loop or lefty's loop.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually find that the snap that I like won't fit the jighead that I choose, so more often I am tying knots, after cutting off the snap :roll:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

GDay Hawk
I use loop, uni or bloodknot rather than swivel. As you fish with two rods it is not a problem tying knots when you have a lure on one rod and SP on the other.

Enjoy your week at Forster.

Rod


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been pre tying several H.B.s/S.P.s to 500mm fluorocarbon leaders the night before a session. I put a loop on the main line end of the leader and just slip them on and off a clip on the main line to achieve lure changes.


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been pre tying several H.B.s/S.P.s to 500mm fluorocarbon leaders the night before a session. I put a loop on the main line end of the leader and just slip them on and off a clip on the main line to achieve lure changes.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

i use tiny snaps and if i cant find them i use snap swivels and then knots.
if i took a couple of rods out i may tie knots more, but i am always changing from plastics to hard bodies etc so the snaps make life easier and i havent had one break.
make sure you use as small as possible as the big ones tend to tangle with the hooks.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought some "egg clips" from BCF, they had decoy branding on them and come in some really small sizes. make sure you sqush the wires together to be sure.

what i mean by the wires is, nothe the length of wire you unclip from the 'body' but where the other end of the wire doubles back onto the body to fasten it there.


----------

